# recovered before



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

If you have recover before do you have more change to recover again? 
I feel like I gonna have it always


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you mean more chance? If so, I think yes - it makes it easier.

I got my first bit of DR/DP in July of 2010... it was it's most severe for about six months, and then by exactly a year later it had been almost gone. From there on out, I was doing better and better to the point where I hadn't had any sort of panic attacks or fears of it for MONTHS. At that point, you look back and think about all the things that you learned and did to prevent/fix such things... like for me, distraction, staying calm, talking to loved ones -- even if they had no idea what I was talking about.

If it comes back, like mine did out of NO where when I had a TON of stressful things going on (which is, for me, what proves it's all anxiety) you might be a little freaked out at first ... anxiety has a way of making you think you've lived with this your whole life. Just try to think about how you were during your recovery, or if this is the first time you've had it, think about how you were before it ever happened. That's how you will be when you stop fearing it and it goes away again.

Since I had it before, I can compare my symptoms and realize that most of them are exactly the way they were before. Then I think of the fact that I recovered from that, and it helps solidify the idea that its just a temporary condition that I will eventually get over if I just accept it.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

yes sorry its chance 
I had it before and recovered. But now its back. and I'm all on anxiety again and thinking oke this for life now. 
I had a very very stressful time . 
I had a daughter but she came two months early. so it was not so nice time. No she is oke. But I'm not. 
I feel very detached from myself and every one around me
what where your symptoms?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

why the hell would you fear from those stupid symptoms?

it is more easy to recover the second time because you should be able to say "this shit goes away, period."

stop stressing it, you are fine. it has returned? so fucking what? to stuff regularly and do whatever you wanna do,

and it will go this time a lot quicker.

i had this for 2 months (drug induced), after 1 month i stopped caring and 1 month after i don't have it anymore. 4 days or so to freedom now.

my symptoms started to reduce i soon as i accepted this shit and stopped giving a fuck. you are welcome to read my previous posts and threads to

see what i am talking about.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

yes your totally right. 
But its so difficult. 
I feel detached from myself and feels like I'm to aware of myself that's so scary and hard to ignore. 
Do you now that to, like you to aware of you're self


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

YESSSS I KNOW I WENT THROUGH THAT SHIT TOO.
LISTEN, if you cant let go, i think an ssri can help.

the reason that you can not let go is because you experience severe depression. At least this is what i had. One of the symptoms of depression is the feeling that there is no way back. An ssri will kill your depression, then you will see the light at the end of the tunnel and that is when you realize that getting out of it is just a matter of some time (weeks to very few months. NOT years. The folks that struggle it for years probably reluctantly refuse to take meds or havent accepted it).

I am considering starting a blog on why and how to accept. My observation is that this is the problem number 1 for the vast majority of this community. As soon as people will accept, they will start to recover. I agree that acceptance can be tricky.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey I'm here with you. 2nd time shitty luck knocks on my door  Truth is when I first had it, I was a mentally healthy person(and still am, in terms of any psychological disorder expect DP lol), no anxiety disorder or any trauma, just existential thoughts which turned into obssesions and then cause panic attack which triggered this son of a b*tch named DP. 2 months ago, I broke up with a female friend that I had platonic feelings for, I cried a lot etc. A day ago, I looked back in the past and worried I will get this again, and here I am, on the verge of getting it. I do say on the verge because I feel anxious and sleepy, but not to the point words come out of my mouth and I cannot control it. I will just say it's DP so I can speed up recovery. Don't worry sooner or later, and since we have recovered in the past we WILL SURELY do in the future.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Fearless said:


> DP is caused by certain dysfunctional beliefs and emotional behaviours. If you truly recovered once (truly, and not just fooled yourself), and you got back, that means you started to "use" those dysfunctional habits again.
> 
> And, they say, you can only make a mistake once, because the second time, it's a decision.


Well I actually fell in love, if that counts, and had the best 8 months of my life. Hope this counts as true recovery and not just a break from my DP.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Well, hard to tell, because most DPd people are codependent. Which means what they call love is not actually love, but emotional dependency.


It was unrequited love actually, we were never a couple. Apart from that, I had an excellent social life went clubbing etc. Trust me ,I know I was recovered. All the symptoms were gone, I wasn't emotionally numb, no visual symptoms, no existential thoughts. And generally, I was always an independent person.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

miabella said:


> *anxiety has a way of making you think you've lived with this your whole life.* Just try to think about how you were during your recovery, or if this is the first time you've had it, think about how you were before it ever happened. That's how you will be when you stop fearing it and it goes away again.


Exactly this. I'm kind of DPd right now, not to the point I was 2 years ago which was my first time, but I actually feel I'm living in the past ; when my DP happened I had no friends and a dead social life. And although this is not true anymore, I still feel like it, because of the DP, lol. I hope I recover faster than I did the first time!


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Fearless said:


> I think you're fooling yourself hard. But I may be wrong.


And by that you mean I'm permanently stuck in DP and I was never recovered? I really doubt for the 2nd one.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Fearless said:


> No, I say you haven't really recovered. Your DP symptoms may went away temporarily, but you did not understood what is it, how they were created in the first place, so you recreated it again.


As far as I remember, I had some existential thoughts which were really obsessive and led me to a panic attack and then DP came. What led me now again here, is my stupid thoughts. Because everyone is on vacation and generally I'm lonely and as I told you I broke up, I flashbacked how my life was before this(which was DPed life) and I got panicked about this aaand this happened again. But you know it impresses me that it's not as worse as it was the first time. Do you think I am really able to recover again w/o use of meds? Will recovery be easier this time?


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Fearless said:


> "Do you think I am really able to recover again w/o use of meds? "
> 
> Yes, I actually think meds only make your situation worse.
> 
> ...


Look lets just tell it happened again, if I hadn't recovered I wouldn't have built up my life so much, cause I really did. I recovered , but temporarily. As far as emotional abuse is concerned, and I am sure that you will disagree with my perspective cause I've seen this in your other posts(  ) well except from my parents almost breaking up and having a tough time, I cannot remember being emotionally influenced. So should I do the classic things(acceptance,distraction etc) to permanently recover this time?


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Yes, you should do the classic things like acceptance and distraction, those will magically cure you. Is this answer ok? LOL


It's ok, but the way you stated it , makes it look like it isn't what you really want to say. I don't mean to offend you or anything but I think you want to say something else.


----------

